# Magna Target fixie...



## RemusRM (Sep 11, 2011)

I saw in the ads a magna fixie for 90 bucks. What is your opinion of it?

MAGNA Silver / Red / White Fixie - 28" : Target


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Well it's got:



target said:


> Wheel Features: Pneumatic Tires


I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's garbage. But maybe I'm just a bike snob.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

pos

SPP


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Guess my opinion depends on the intended use. Most "fixies" I've seen are just roof rack decor. So it'd be perfect for that, but not good for much else.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Target? Magna? $90? Fixie!!!!??? :eekster:

I don't think we need to debate the quality but what I want to know is, is it *really* a fixed gear? If so the lawsuits will be pouring in shortly!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

looks like a flip flop


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

plastic chainguard for safety :thumbsup:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have seen a bunch of bikes like this pop up lately. another one is the Thruster "Fixie." utter junk on every level.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

It all depends how hard your gonna ride it...


----------



## RemusRM (Sep 11, 2011)

Is the price and some feel the price means junk? I check it out the other day and besides the lime yellow tires seemed fine. The frame seems great, the brakes are crap but they seem better then my tecktro in initial grab. I just want a simple cheap bike that if it gets stolen, scratched I do not cry after like my GT 5.0 or the Cannondale F5.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Justify it however you like, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to realize that a new bike sold for $100 will be a piece of junk.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

RemusRM said:


> Is the price and some feel the price means junk? I check it out the other day and besides the lime yellow tires seemed fine. The frame seems great, the brakes are crap but they seem better then my tecktro in initial grab. I just want a simple cheap bike that if it gets stolen, scratched I do not cry after like my GT 5.0 or the Cannondale F5.


The thing's a piece of junk. What makes it worse is the morons that put it together in the back room. I cringe at the thought of someone actually riding one of those bikes and getting hurt.


----------



## RemusRM (Sep 11, 2011)

What I am getting from these responses is the price dictates quality. Sadly my last two "expensive" bikes I hated and did not ride much.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a trap!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

someone came into the shop where I work the other day with a similar bike. he had it a few weeks and the brake pads were worn to nothing, the rear wheel was so badly out of true that i could not get the brake to work, and both tires had bald spots worn through to the threads. there were no pinch bolts on the brake levers, so they just swiveled around on the handlebar. the steam and seatpost had never been greased (which is the fault of the assembler), and the stem was crooked. a lot of the problem is how these bikes are assembled, and this particular rider was not taking good care of this bike, but the flimsy soft materials, crappy spokes, and lack of QC on the production and retail end did not help.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

RemusRM said:


> What I am getting from these responses is the price dictates quality. Sadly my last two "expensive" bikes I hated and did not ride much.


High price does not necessarily guarantee quality but you can rarely buy a quality product for a stupid low price. In general you get what you pay for because manufacturers aren't going to give their stuff away.

I will say that they (Magna's) are looking better than they used to, the dropouts look a little beefier than their former standard of 1 mm thick.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Seat Features: Adjustable Seat Height*

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Bike Whisperer said:


> It's a trap!


luv it!


----------



## anelson925 (Nov 28, 2012)

you get what you pay for


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Target? Magna? $90? Fixie!!!!??? :eekster:
> 
> I don't think we need to debate the quality but what I want to know is, is it *really* a fixed gear? If so the lawsuits will be pouring in shortly!


Yeah I'm surprised. Since most people buying these won't know what they are doing, these are serious accidents waiting to happen. Especially when the cheapo parts like chain and brakes start failing.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have seen a few of these department store "fixies" and they always come with a flipflop hub- freewheel on one side and a track cog fixed on the other. the bike is always set up with the freewheel on the chain, so you can change it to fixed if you want. I guess if someone sets it on the track side and gets hurt, the company will deal with some legal garbage but it will the the rider's fault?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

The Target fixie is 20% more expensive than the Wal-Mart fixie. I've seen a couple on the road with the McDonald's color scheme yellow red tires and the bike seems to roll down the road in coasting, not fixed mode. One friend even bought one for the sake of jumping on the bandwagon - he isn't even a bike snob and he considers the $99 fixie a piece of junk. I would recommend avoiding reckless consumption "Can't stop, don't wanna..." and irresponsible landfill. 

Tips: If you want to experience single speed, don't shift. If you want to experience single speed and fixed gear, flip your rear hub - remove the disc rotor - install a tomicog e.g. ISO 6-bolt cog. If you want to experience brakeless fixed gear, do the previously mentioned and remove your brakes or don't use them.


----------



## Lovelife101 (Jan 19, 2013)

I got the walmart thruster (changed the pedals 9/16 so fit my ynot pedal straps)Target & Walmart fixie's are the same( cheap) but they are single & a kickstand- ( free wheel or reverse depends which side the cog is on)- difference I say is the wheels & brake (walmart & target have fat tires & bike shop thin tires )if you upgrade it's better to spend that $200+tax because the pair wheels alone already $200+ also you can get them with a quick release wheels - my suggestion make sure the bike fits you regardless of brand! (Walmart & target size is around 54cm- 56cm - you have long inseam or you tall person 5'7 - 6'1- : FYI: regardless if it is cheap they will steal your bike. -


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

RemusRM said:


> What I am getting from these responses is the price dictates quality. Sadly my last two "expensive" bikes I hated and did not ride much.


What about the "expensive" bikes did you hate? How did you buy those bikes? Did you go to a dealership and test ride a handful of bikes before picking out the right one or did you just chance it and buy a bike online/without testing it and happened to end up with one that suited you badly?

Buying a brand new $100 bike will always be money wasted in my opinion. At that price everything will be the cheapest possible crap available. I would much rather spend my $100 looking for a decent, used, quality bike and go from there.


----------



## emerlist-davjack (Jun 20, 2011)

That is what we refer to as a BSO (Bike Shaped Object) Stay away!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

RemusRM said:


> I saw in the ads a magna fixie for 90 bucks. What is your opinion of it?
> 
> MAGNA Silver / Red / White Fixie - 28" : Target


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

So how long until these show up on Craigslist debadged and repainted for $500+?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've already seen them for sale on Craigslist for 2 and 3 times as much as msrp, not even debadged or repainted.


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

they are down to $35 at my target! lol


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

chester2123 said:


> they are down to $35 at my target! lol


Ride report!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that ya'll are dirty bike bashers...for shame!

www.bigboxbikes.com • View topic - Another bashing on MTBR


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Hah!


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

Correct me if im wrong but isnt there such a thing called upgrading?
If a frame is decent and the componants are cheap such as the case
with a few LBS bikes then why is it such a bad deal or just crap in general?

Doesnt a $500.00 LBS hardtail come with cheap Sr suntour "square taper cranks
and cheap suntour XCT shocks and bottom of the line derailleurs and cheap mechanical 
brakes?..come on guys; i so agree with the people assembling them should be given a basic
bike assembly course; but look at the big picture here..Its upgradeable and a candidate for
a re assembly by someone capable. The bikes are of better quality than one from previous
years and its getting even better..Not all models are getting the better features or upgrades
but some are..There are many models with very well designed frames and are just as capable
as any other bike of its type..I wont say that this is something you want for a professional rider
who has alot of strength and not afraid to go off drop offs or huge jumps but they are capable of
riding a basic trails or commute throught the streets as any other bike..As far as dual suspension models are concerned i agree many of them are garbage as with some of the hardtails but again some are very capable fun trail bikes that with some mods you would be very surprised how they perform and hold up compared to or the same as a LBS brand bike..The Genesis brand V2100 and the Saber believe it or not have a remarkable frame and geometry for a dual suspension bike and are very worthy of upgrades..Some 29er models like the Mongoose XR pro are equipped as good if not better than some LBS bikes are for the same money..If you are on a very low budget and just want to have fun and maybe upgrade in time instead of having to dish out alot of money at one time then you cant go wrong on some of the models offered.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry guys...


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

28"?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Sorry guys...


I'm not sure what you are talking about, that site is amazing. I have so many questions I don't know where to begin.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

not sure what the big deal is. clearly they have their own group for their bike of choice. 

if they post here regarding a big box bike, then don't expect the same excitement they are getting from that forum site.


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

To the original poster...If you like that bike and it will get you riding then by all means its a good bike..I wont tell you it has the best parts on it or its a professional grade bike of its type but it can be a very good bike..If you cant work on it i would suggest if you did buy it that you take it to a local bike shop and let them do a once over on it for safety..In reality those who assemble them for the department stores do not have a very good reputation at assembling them correctly and in some cases to the degree of maybe someone getting hurt..Its sad but its true...But if its assembled and tuned properly i can assure you its just as good as a bike as any costing 3 times the amount...you can upgrade as you go along or see fit and have fun with the bike...you dont need pro componants to enjoy your bike...If you like the bike then go for it.


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

I looked up the bike and a few upgrades i would recommend should you decide to get it is to upgrade to aluminum pedals, an aluminum seat post, handle bars and a stem..Im sure they are very heavy steel parts.. a lighter bike requires less effort to use as well...the rest just ride till it needs replacing. Im willing to bet a drop of over 1 lb replacing the parts i mentioned..It says it weighs 30lbs..The frame is steel however..maybe see if you can find one with an aluminum frame..if not an aluminum fork would help drop alot of weight.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

^this troll is on the SS forum now too? dammit.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

inb4 this turns into another sharky thread.


But, seriously sharky, can you please leave the SS forum be? There's lots more people in other forums to troll. The SS forum is generally pretty peaceful.


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ill be on every forum or thread with anyone asking for help on a low end bike..if you dont like then you dont have to read..i wont argue on this thread and said my peace...have a nice day gentleman.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

6sharky9 said:


> Ill be on every forum or thread with anyone asking for help on a low end bike..if you dont like then you dont have to read..i wont argue on this thread and said my peace...have a nice day gentleman.


until you get banned for epic trolling.

you're clearly and by your own admission here for one reason and one reason only... to stir up trouble. this is something you've admitted on this board and the bbb forum. you've even bragged on bbb about all the chaos you're stirring up on here.

the banhammer can't drop on you soon enough.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

monogod said:


> until you get banned for epic trolling.
> 
> you're clearly and by your own admission here for one reason and one reason only... to stir up trouble. this is something you've admitted on this board and the bbb forum. you've even bragged on bbb about all the chaos you're stirring up on here.
> 
> the banhammer can't drop on you soon enough.


Agreed. Although I enjoyed the trolling in General. Can they ban from everything but general?


----------



## azmtbkr81 (Oct 10, 2005)

> Ill be on every forum or thread with anyone asking for help on a low end bike


Impressive, you are like a big-box Batman

Seriously though, you tell the guy that the the Target fixie is a perfectly acceptable bike and subsequently that he should upgrade damn near every part including the frame because they are too heavy? How is this a good use of money or time?


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Report and then ignore the troll, gentlemen. Move along now.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I read lips a little and he is not saying "I have made a huge mistake." Looks like "I have flues lips."


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

azmtbkr81 said:


> Impressive, you are like a big-box Batman


I am working on a signal to alert sharky when an innocent BBB is in trouble. It's going to be a spotlight that projects onto the ominous cloud- covered sky the outline of a bicycle with the fork installed backwards.


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

SeaBass_ said:


> *Seat Features: Adjustable Seat Height*
> 
> NICE!!!!!!


Also:

*Includes: Kickstand, spokes*


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Is bbb that department store bike cult? Wasn't it started by a dude who's vag was hurting because y'all tried to tell him the mongoose 29er was not a good buy and that he should use that money for a decent used bike? 

Or maybe it was the jeep troll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjsullivan (May 8, 2013)

My son, is short on money and needed some city wheels and he bought one used, ( almost new ) for $75. Not bad for a getting around the city bike. The person had put drop handlebars on it. It did need lots of adjusting. Worst setup issue was no grease in bearings. Cone nuts were loose, chain was loose. headset, seat and cranks needed tightening. Wheels needed truing. After a once over it was in good condition. If you can't do it yourself definitely have a bike shop give it a tuneup.


----------

